# Antec *Hundred* Case Club



## 1nf3rn0x (Aug 15, 2010)

Hey guys, this thread is dedicated to talk about the Antec *Hundred* Series. These include the Antec 200,300,600,900,902 and 1200. You don't even have to own one of there cases, but you can still participate in talk.  My 300, bottom fan is missing since the shop had no more quad colour fans, but has now been put in. 








Members: 1nf3rn0x-Antec 300
Choppy-Antec 300
(FIH) The Don-Antec 300,900


----------



## choppy (Aug 15, 2010)

i also have an antec three hundred (and the same speakers in your pic lol)

just wondering how you managed your cables in the case?
also are you using the antec 3speed fans? if i put mine up to medium they make alot of noise , are you finding that too?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 15, 2010)

ive had both the 300 and 900

ive never found the "hundred" cases to have good CM possibilities, thye really do suck at that unless you mod them, but they do look great imo.

i might find a used 300 to do a front rad mod on it, for my cruncher


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Aug 15, 2010)

choppy said:


> i also have an antec three hundred (and the same speakers in your pic lol)
> 
> just wondering how you managed your cables in the case?
> also are you using the antec 3speed fans? if i put mine up to medium they make alot of noise , are you finding that too?



Nah the fans are very quiet. No problems at all, even at max the only sound is them pushing the air, not the motors in them.  And welcome to the club both of you


----------

